# Video of my bengalese finch babys i am rearing



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

Here is a video of 4 of my 6 bengalese chicks. There are 3 albinos and 3 black-greys.

Hand rearing bengalese finches - YouTube


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

OMG! they are sooooo cute! i love the way they went quiet until you got more food! they are FAb! how old are they hun? x


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Just read this on an Australian forum...get about like me eh?...


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Im not sure how old. Prob about 3 weeks now. Both parents died within a day of each other. Unknown causes. 

And yes poo rofl i like my birdy forums hehe


----------

